

Something appears to be broken with HN - kordless
http://img.skitch.com/20100812-pptffipp3pmfdsyx6cgik3gnbg.jpg

======
kordless
Seeing it in Safari as well. Strange because each link appears to be to the
same article, but the votes are all different, but not by much.

------
pg
I know about this; I'll fix it.

